# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area)  مجموعة اعطال htc s620

## mohamed73

*Trik Jumper HTC S620 Mic Problem Solution*  *This Solution Include :*  Trik Jumper HTC S620 Not Sound SolutionTrik Jumper HTC S620 Mic ProblemHTC S620 Mic Ways SolutionTrik Jumper HTC S620 Mic TrackSolution Mic HTC S620

----------


## mohamed73

*Trik Jumper HTC S620 Light Problem Solution*  *This Solution Include:*   Trik Jumper HTC S620 BackLight SolutionTrik Jumper HTC S620 Light LCD SolutionHTC S620 Light WaysTrik Jumper HTC S620 Key Light SolutionTrik Jumper HTC S620

----------


## mohamed73

*Trik Jumper HTC S620 Network Problem Solution*   *This Solution Include :*  Jumper HTC S620 Network Problem SolutionHTC S620 Network Not Found SolutionTrik Jumper HTC S620Jumper HTC S620 Network

----------


## mourou

تسلم ايديك اخي محمد

----------


## saiko897

تسلم ايدك اخى محمد

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم ايدك اخى

----------

